# ROCKFORD T3652-S 6.5 COMPONENTS!!



## jarod (May 9, 2012)

Well guys i just put a set of these in my truck and i pulled out my trusty Focal Polglass 165VR's and dropped in these RF t3's and my first impression is OH MY GOD!! These speakers are the real deal guys RF has actually blown my socks off!! Let me start by giving you some info on my setup. As i said i just pulled out my Focal's and i have a RF T600-4 for my front stage and actually its pushing my two T3 audio 10" T400's in a sealed box downfiring under my backseat. I have the factory Nav touchscreen in my 08 Chevy crew cab and right now thats it. More to come soon. Actually in the morning i am pulling that head unit out and installing my Eclipse 5030 with 5 volt pre=outs so that is going to be a big difference but even like it is now these speakers are just ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC!! The first thing i noticed was the mid-bass. These things have ALOT of mid-bass and it sounds nice and tight. I was listening to TOOL. The song Schism cause of the bass guitar and drums if you know the song you know why i chose that song!! I read about these things supposedly having massive excursion capabilities and that AIN'T NO JOKE!! these things slambut sounded great doing it. I would say they sound very clean if that makes any sense. Then the tweet is just buttery smooth and so airy and open it was insane. I will continue tomorrow since it's so late!


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

The specs do look good for impressive bass sound. 6.3mm linear xmax (one way), 7mm xmax per 10% THD. 25mm peak to peak excursion. 50Hz resonance frequency. Bi-amp capable. Crossover frequency is 3KHz, with 3rd order on tweeter and 2nd order on woofer. Reasonable mounting depth.


----------

